# Tivo S4 Predictions?



## qz3fwd (Jul 6, 2007)

I can envision the next gen HD Tivo offering:
0. Fast/responsive GUI.
1. Up to 4 tuners, OTA & QAM
2. Standard 500 Gb HDD with a free hot swap bay in the back for user supplied drives (trayless). Just pop in your own 1TB Seagate and record/archive away. People can move permitted recordings from the 500 to their own drive and avoid network transfers to their PC's
3. Premium model including SAT tuners (2)
4. SDV compatible
5. Real HD menus
6. 2 Way cablecards allowing PPV/VOD
7 Vudu sytle downloads including HD stuff.
8. Streaming internet content. Miss dedserate housewives sunday, playback ABC/CBS/NBC/etc web episodes.
9. Optional model with Blu-Ray drive? (Probably too expensive)
10. Xbox live/PS3 movie downloads.
11. Playback of your own network attached storage content.

What else.

They actually read these forums and give us things like space remaining indicator, ability to delete recordings as well as remotely schedule rec's......


----------



## qz3fwd (Jul 6, 2007)

With the S3 supposedly out of production, how long before the S4?
Maybe CES 2008?


----------



## pkscout (Jan 11, 2003)

That's not a prediction, it's a wish list. I predict we will not see a 4 tuner TiVo for at least 5 years and at least that long (and probably longer) for something that works with cable and satellite in one box.

I also predict that if the box you've listed above ships it will cost at least $5,000.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

S3 out of production? Where did you hear that? Sounds like a rumor to me...


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

This has gotten out of hand. We really need a Series 4 Forum now!


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

qz3fwd said:


> 1. Up to 4 tuners, OTA & QAM


I wouldn't be willing to pay anything extra for this over 2 tuners. Its an increasing cost for diminishing returns situation. The gains for 2 tuners over 1 are huge. The gains for 3 tuners over 2 are minimal.



qz3fwd said:


> 2. Standard 500 Gb HDD with a free hot swap bay in the back for user supplied drives (trayless). Just pop in your own 1TB Seagate and record/archive away.


This would increase the size and weight of the TiVo, plus requiring a much larger power supply. I think all things considered this wouldn't be the best use of engineering and manufacturing dollars. External drives work very well.



qz3fwd said:


> People can move permitted recordings from the 500 to their own drive and avoid network transfers to their PC's


I don't think CableLabs would ever allow this.



qz3fwd said:


> 3. Premium model including SAT tuners (2)


They would have to make nice with DirecTV or Dish. Don't hold your breath.



qz3fwd said:


> 4. SDV compatible


This is virtually essential. It's virtually mutually exclusive with the last part of #2, though.



qz3fwd said:


> 5. Real HD menus


What about people who want to use their SD outputs? It's doable, but could be problematic.



qz3fwd said:


> 6. 2 Way cablecards allowing PPV/VOD


All CableCards are 2 way, and always have been. If the host unit is compatible with SDV, it's 2 Way.

PPV, and VOD? Who cares? The TiVo makes them almost completely irrelevant. CableLabs wouldn't even begin to allow such a thing in any case, unless the FCC forces them to. The minimal benefits accorded by such a utility are far exceeded by the size of the can of worms TiVo would likely be opening if they attempted this unless the FCC steps in with some very stringent regulations. Given the size of the MPAA and MSO lobbies, I find this highly unlikely.



qz3fwd said:


> 11. Playback of your own network attached storage content.


This is already possible. I do it all the time. Streaming playback would be nice, however. Just because I want to watch something on my server doesn't usually mean I want it hanging around on the TiVo. This of course would be no more difficult for an S2 and S3 than an S4.



qz3fwd said:


> They actually read these forums and give us things like space remaining indicator


They do read it. They are also aware of the myriad of pitfalls that go with attempting to create a free space indicator on a platform which never has any free space, and on which the meaning of "Free Space" varies widely based upon the user. No matter how they attempted this, more than half of the usewrs would be unhappy with the implementation, unless it's highly configurable.



qz3fwd said:


> ability to delete recordings as well as remotely schedule rec's


By that, I think you mean "remotely delete recordings". I think this is probably one of the most requested items out there. If they decide to implement it, I would expect it to show up on the S2 and S3 probably before the S4.


----------



## Luke M (Nov 5, 2002)

lrhorer said:


> I wouldn't be willing to pay anything extra for this over 2 tuners. Its an increasing cost for diminishing returns situation. The gains for 2 tuners over 1 are huge. The gains for 3 tuners over 2 are minimal.


In my experience, recording conflicts still happen with some frequency with only 2 'tuners'. 3 or 4 would be most welcome. This is one of the best improvements they could make, IMHO.


----------



## qz3fwd (Jul 6, 2007)

Yes-My Wish list.
I hope santa is listening.


----------



## qz3fwd (Jul 6, 2007)

bradleys said:


> S3 out of production? Where did you hear that? Sounds like a rumor to me...


I keep seeing this statement/rumor here, together with 0 stock avaliability wherever I look. Maybe its just a rumor.


----------



## jebbbz (Sep 7, 2007)

Since this is more of a wish-list than prediction thread I will toss my hopes out, too.

Basically, I would like Tivo to offer a barebones with Tivo supplying only what only Tivo must. To keep Cablelabs from throwing a fit the motherboard, tuners, CPU(s), special chips, outputs including video, and OS have to come from Tivo. The case and power supply can, too, for convenience. Beyond that I could supply my own HDD, remote (I have three Tivo remotes already) and even RAM, depending on what Tivo used and whether adding a DIMM slot or two is more expensive than a few hundred megs of soldered-on RAM. If it would save some money on the chipsets I'd give up analog recording and the modem.

Offering a barebones would save costs for Tivo to beef up the hardware (assuming the S3 and THD are not already powerful enough) to be able to transcode MPEG2 HD to MPEG4 HD. I'm not crazy about the external drive approach Tivo has taken (under Cablelabs duress, perhaps). You get more capacity but you double your failure points. One big, high quality internal drive could triple or quadruple its effective capacity if the recordings could be transcoded which also would allow us to select Good-Better-Best transcodes to save even more room.

I'd like to be able to use the second SATA connection for an internal DVD player, say, a laptop drive (although an external player connection would do). Even simple DVD player software would let me stay with the Tivo remote and environment for the times I want to watch a DVD rather than a recording.

I, too, would like to add a tuner or two and I would be happy with just USB ATSC tuners. It would allow the internal hybrid Tivo tuners to be dedicated to cable only. (Of course, Tivo would much rather I just get another Tivo.)

If the S4 cannot properly stream video off a PC (in enough formats so I don't have to transcode) at least let me attach an external USB HDD for playback of recordings from elsewhere. Keep the DRM barriers restricted to the minimum needed to placate Cablelabs

And add enough USB ports for all the above plus a keyboard and mouse. Then I'll be happy.

For a while.


----------



## TexasGrillChef (Sep 15, 2006)

qz3fwd said:


> I can envision the next gen HD Tivo offering:
> 0. Fast/responsive GUI.
> 1. Up to 4 tuners, OTA & QAM


Being faster more responive Probably. I would love 3 or even 4 tuners. The likelyhood of that being in the S4. Highly unlikely



qz3fwd said:


> 2. Standard 500 Gb HDD with a free hot swap bay in the back for user supplied drives (trayless). Just pop in your own 1TB Seagate and record/archive away. People can move permitted recordings from the 500 to their own drive and avoid network transfers to their PC's


Swappable Drives... Doubtfull. 500gb standard drive. *VERY* Probable.


qz3fwd said:


> 3. Premium model including SAT tuners (2)


IF this happend... it would be offered by DirecTV &/or Dish directly. The likelyhood of that happening. Nil To none. But stranger things have happend.


qz3fwd said:


> 4. SDV compatible


I personaly would be *VERY* surprised if the S4 didn't have SDV capability built in. Very dumb move if it didn't.


qz3fwd said:


> 5. Real HD menus


I would love to see real HD menus. They look pretty good now on my TV's but I can imagine how much nicer they will be in true HD. Hopefully this will happen as well.


qz3fwd said:


> 6. 2 Way cablecards allowing PPV/VOD


Possible, but IMHO very doubtfull. I would be more willing to say it would pop up in the S5 though. I personally don't care or use PPV/VOD It is way overpriced & the free stuff from TWC sucks.


qz3fwd said:


> 7 Vudu sytle downloads including HD stuff.


They have an exlusive contract with Amazon Unbox. So maybe hopefully soon Amazon Unbox will start offering HD content. Although the S4 would need to support Dolby-HD & DTS-HD for true 7.1 Surround sound.


qz3fwd said:


> 8. Streaming internet content. Miss dedserate housewives sunday, playback ABC/CBS/NBC/etc web episodes.


Isn't that what VOD is for?


qz3fwd said:


> 9. Optional model with Blu-Ray drive? (Probably too expensive)


Yes it would. Not because of the cost of the drive, but because of Licensings Fees. Besides that. I prefer a Stand Alone Blu-Ray/HD-DVD player such as my Samsung BD-UP5000 (Plays both formats).


qz3fwd said:


> 10. Xbox live/PS3 movie downloads.


Absolutely not. I allready have an Xbox Elite for this purpose. Don't like redundant equipment.


qz3fwd said:


> 11. Playback of your own network attached storage content.


I would LOVE this feature.... PLEASE TIVO if your reading this... CONSIDER Support for NAS (Networked attached Storage) content... Why do I love this? Because I store my entire MP3/WMA, Movies, Photos On TWO (2) 3TB (Raid 5) NAS. 


qz3fwd said:


> What else.
> 
> They actually read these forums and give us things like space remaining indicator, ability to delete recordings as well as remotely schedule rec's......


We have been asking fora space remaining indicator since the S1. Doubt that will happen anytime soon though.

Would love to see them make improvements to the remote. Add 3 more *LEARNABLE* Buttons.

As far as the S3 being out of production. I think thats just rumor. Most companies don't stop producing a unit until they have a replacement. Some I know consider the TiVo HD as the replacement. But I highly doubt that it is.

TGC


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

TexasGrillChef said:


> I personaly would be *VERY* surprised if the S4 didn't have SDV capability built in. Very dumb move if it didn't.


It's not a matter of being dumb or not, it a matter of being possible or not. Right now there is no such thing as "SDV capable", because there is no single standard. Just as there is no single HD recording standard (Blu-ray vs. HD DVD), there is no single SDV standard. At least with HD video there are only two standards. With SDV there are no fewer than 3 main standards and at least one minor one, and there is absolutely nothing whatsoever preventing any CATV operator from deploying their own brand of SDV. Untill the FCC gets off their backsides, there won't be any single SDV standard.



TexasGrillChef said:


> I would LOVE this feature.... PLEASE TIVO if your reading this... CONSIDER Support for NAS (Networked attached Storage) content... Why do I love this? Because I store my entire MP3/WMA, Movies, Photos On TWO (2) 3TB (Raid 5) NAS.


So use Galleon or pyTiVo, or if you really must TiVo Desktop to provide these on your Tivo. It's available right now, today. Just this evening I watched Silverado streamed off my 4 + 1 TB RAID 5 array and then spent about 90 minutes listening to music off the same array, right from my Tivo. The RAID array is mounted on a Debian Etch Linux system running Galleon as a service.


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

Luke M said:


> In my experience, recording conflicts still happen with some frequency with only 2 'tuners'. 3 or 4 would be most welcome. This is one of the best improvements they could make, IMHO.


I'm not saying it doesn't happen, but it's not nearly as common as conflicts when there is only 1 tuner. Adding a 3rd tuner will significantly increase the cost of the TiVo to the point where a second 2 Tuner TiVo is nearly as cheap as a single TiVo, and since most of us have at least 2 TVs...

I have 4 TiVos, by the way, but only 3 are dual tuner models.


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

My main wishes would be 1000M Ethernet, a dual core CPU or else dual CPUs, either a clone of TiVoWeb Plus or a licensing / support deal for TiVoWeb Plus, and an X11 like interface so one may control any TiVo from any other TiVo. Something like the Hive Mind of Replay TV would be great, but Cable Labs would have a fit if TiVo implemented most of the features of the Hive Mind.


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

Here's what I would like to see:


 *Bidirectional OpenCable receiver*

This would provide SDV and VOD support using OCAP.

 *Faster CPU*

TiVo should incorporate a Broadcom BCM7400B or a cable version of the newly announced BCM7335, which Broadcom has said is forthcoming. The Broadcom BCM7400B runs at 350MHz with a claimed 1000 DMIPS while the newly announced BCM7335 runs at 450MHz with a claimed 950 DMIPS. By comparison, the BCM7401 CPU in the TivoHD runs at 300MHz with a claimed 450 DMIPS.

These solutions also feature DDR2 memory controllers (more memory bandwidth) and improved SATA controllers.

DirecTV and Dish Network are both expected to use the BCM7335 in their next-generation DVRs.

 *500Gb hard drive*

The Dish Network ViP722 features a 500Gb drive, as does DirecTV's HR21 Pro. DirecTV's next-generation HR22 is also expected to feature a 500Gb standard. That should be the minimum capacity on any next-generation TiVo.

 *Functional MPEG-4 AVC*

Although this is supported by the TivoHD and Series3 hardware, it is not yet supported by the TiVo software.

 *Dolby Digital Plus*

Dolby Digital Plus supports discrete 7.1 sound and provides higher-quality 5.1 sound at 384Kbps and below. Expect cable companies to use this for high-definition MPEG-4 VOD within three years.

 *Robust tuners with 1GHz*

Several cable companies, including Cox, are upgrading their systems to support 1GHz and intend to use QAM channels >135 in 2009. All new Motorola and SA STBS and DVRs are announced to have 1GHz support. This is obviously a requirement for any next-generation TiVo product.

 *MoCA*

MoCA provides 100+Mbps usable throughput over the existing coax in a customer's home, eliminating the need to use wireless adapters and ethernet connections.

MoCA is quickly becoming a must-have feature for STBs and DVRs to provide reliable, high-definition streaming from one box to another. Motorola added support for MoCA to all of its next-generation STBs and it appears that Scientific Atlanta will soon follow suit.

For Internet connectivity, TiVo could offer a small MoCA adapter / bridge that users would connect to a LAN port on their router (ex: Motorola NIM100). Alternatively, customers could use the standard 100Mbps ethernet port or the existing Tivo USB wireless adapter for Internet and PC connectivity.

 *Streamed MRV*

Implement buffered, streamed MRV between Series4 TiVos to allow remote viewing of copy-protected recordings. MoCA would ensure a reliable, high performance connection between Series4 DVRs.

The "old" method of MRV could still be supported for backward compatibility with Series3 and TivoHD DVRs.

 *Adopt Comcast TiVo guide with inline video window*

I want in-line video for the guide, not all menus. If a video window is added to the menus, I want the option to disable it for liveTV on recordings in progress. Just display a black window that says "This program is currently recording. Select it from Now Playing."

For wider appeal, TiVo *must* have a better guide. Dish Network, DirecTV, Verizon FiOS, and Comcast (with TiVo) are putting a lot of effort into improving the look of their guide. To appeal to customers with those DVRs, TiVo must have a guide with an equal or better aesthetic.

TiVo should leverage its work on the Comcast software, if contractually permitted.


Click image for more Comcast Tivo screens taken by Steve Garfield.

Customers upgrading to a TiVo Series4 from a Motorola DVR with the Comcast TiVo software will expect to have a comparable or better guide. The failure to meet that standard will result in returns.

 *Adopt 16:9 program guide, keep 4:3 menus but use higher-resolution*

The TiVo Series3 uses a 4:3 guide. For its menus, the Series3 stretches a 4:3 SD UI across a 16:9 HD background image.

The Dish Network HDTV DVRs already have a 16:9 program guide with more program information and DirecTV plans to add that feature in 2008. Guides in standard 4:3 will soon become passe.










TiVo should create a separate 16:9 version of the guide to provide more guide information on the screen. For the menus, TiVo should stick to the center 4:3 portion of the screen for backward compatibility with older TVs, but it should use high-resolution graphics and text in that 4:3 portion. There is no reason for a modern HDTV DVR to use 100x35 resolution PNGs for its menu graphics, as the TiVo Series3 does today.

 *ViXS XCode 3122/3111 (or a variant)*

To start, this would provide downconversion of copy-protected HD channels for TiVoToGo. If streaming cannot be implemented for MRV, then it would also downconvert copy-protected HD transfers to 960x540 for MRV, as required by the CableLabs DFAST licensing agreement.

In the future, TiVo could implement remote viewing via the web / network in H.264 SD.

 *Streaming support for new TiVo extender*

SageTV recently began shipping their SageTV HD extender. Several third parties have announced HD extenders for Vista Media Center. These devices do not have tuners or a hard drive; they provide the full DVR interface, but all content is streamed from the server.

TiVo should build a similar "remote viewing" product for the TiVo. It should be as small / unobtrusive as possible. This box could be built on a Sigma Designs SMP863x, with a MoCA IC to provide a network connectivity over coax without the need for wireless or ethernet cable.

This product would not carry a monthly fee, but it would be sold at a profit, somewhere between $149 and $249.

 *Playback from NAS with DLNA compliance*

DLNA compliance would allow the TiVo to support music and video playback from network-attached storage (NAS) devices. At CES 2008, Dish Network announced that this capability was coming to their HDTV DVRs.

 *All black exterior*

The top selling displays and receivers at retail are all 100% black. Black versions of receivers now outsell silver versions at a ratio of more than 4:1 at retail.

The latest Dish Network, DirecTV, and Motorola DVRs are all 100% black.


----------



## Lenarro (Mar 4, 2005)

Umm, choice of colors? I got nothing.


----------



## drcos (Jul 20, 2001)

Lenarro said:


> Umm, choice of colors? I got nothing.


Actually some of the SA boxes had that, depending on your SARA version 

I'd like to be able to rename recordings (and maybe edit them?) - but I can sort of do this with TTG-TTCB and VideoReDo.

And 3 tuners would help.
And that 'change the channel on the OTHER TUNER' message needs to have another option, to 'change the channel on THIS TUNER'

Since we're wishing


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

bkdtv said:


> ViXS XCode 3122/3111 (or a variant)


I was looking at their site yesterday and can't find any links to details on the 3000 Series. That 3290 sounds interesting.

The Broadcom 7043 also looks interesting.



> Bidirectional OpenCable receiver
> 
> This would provide SDV and VOD support using OCAP.


This ought to be a slam dunk.



> MoCA
> 
> Streamed MRV


As a general principle, TiVo needs to start working with the "standards" actually being used by content providers of significance instead of being isolated by its technical limitations.


----------



## TexasGrillChef (Sep 15, 2006)

lrhorer said:


> So use Galleon or pyTiVo, or if you really must TiVo Desktop to provide these on your Tivo. It's available right now, today. Just this evening I watched Silverado streamed off my 4 + 1 TB RAID 5 array and then spent about 90 minutes listening to music off the same array, right from my Tivo. The RAID array is mounted on a Debian Etch Linux system running Galleon as a service.


That requires the use of a *COMPUTER*... I want to *BYPASS* the use of any computer and go straight to the NAS. Computers fail, Need rebooting, Crash, etc... NAS's are *VERY STABLE *and for the most part hardly if ever crash, or need rebooting.

TiVo Desktop running on a computer will make use of a NAS. However, It requires me to have a "*DEDICATED*" computer to do *NOTHING* but run TiVo Desktop (Or Galleon or PyTiiVO). If I don't dedicate to doing just that, then I have issues with it crashing, rebooting in the middle of a transfer or whatever. Right now I am using a dedicated computer to access my NAS and "serve" to my TiVo. If I do anything on the computer it can't handle the strain of the "excess" use and will crash. It is an older computer. (2ghz Celeron, 2gb memory) but I don't want to spend more then $100 on a dedicated comptuer.

I would like the TiVo S4 to *DIRECTLY* access the NAS, *Not* through the use of another computer.

TGC


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Texas Grill,

I have been trying to respond to your post with my experiences, but I am having trouble making it sound helpful - which is my intent.

I have NAS that it is connected to our 4 year old, all purpose family computer and I have not experienced any performance issues and I tend to be a power user on both. This is not a dedicated computer, it is the family work horse.

I understand the desire not to have the extra layer, but I would expect maybe the problem is less the architecture and more the $100 computer... 

Series 3 - Theater, HD - Family Room, Series 2 &#8211; Bedroom


----------



## bsaxton (Oct 30, 2007)

The biggest thing TiVo needs is MP4 playback (if Series 3 really does not have it). If they want to keep up in the video download game, the files need to get much smaller and much better quality. MP4 is the only way to do that.


----------



## synch22 (Dec 30, 2003)

My prediction,

Tivo series 4 is released for $999, and a transfer of lifetime is offered. The lifetime is a limited offer so if you dont act and transfer the lifetime from your series 3 you will never have the opportunity to do it again.

4 months later they will reduce the price of the series 4 and offer lifetime @ a reduced rate to all and new customers.

All customers who did the transfer will feel screwed for the 3rd time... rinse and repeat...


----------



## jhimmel (Dec 27, 2002)

bkdtv said:


> Here's what I would like to see:


bkdtv,

I know this post was a few weeks ago, but I just read it today. I think you hit most of the important issues. I hope TiVo is thinking along the same lines as you.

Jim H.


----------



## h0mi (Dec 29, 2007)

AVC and VC-1 support. I'd especially like to see this used on SD content to (presumably?) make the file sizes smaller and to possibly look better.


----------



## Sennat (Jan 30, 2008)

qz3fwd said:


> I keep seeing this statement/rumor here, together with 0 stock avaliability wherever I look. Maybe its just a rumor.


Hello world -

I just today received a new S3 from Amazon, purchased last week before the end of the $200 rebate offer. The unit has a build date (printed on the back plate along with the serial # etc) of Jan 10 2008. Made in Mexico.

Sennat


----------



## DrBlove (Aug 9, 2007)

Here is what I want:

1) I would like to have an extender for the Tivo where I could have a DVD, upconverted DVD, HD DVD (I know it will be defunct by then or next week) or Blu-Ray... Heck Xbox 360 can do it, seems like Tivo could do it and it would cut down on the number of things attached to my TV via my Tivo...

2) Make internet interactions with my Tivo better.. i.e. remote scheduling sucks... why can't I pull up my To Do list and see what it is recording, or if I want to record something and there is a conflict that I can see it, cancel the one that I dont want and go on.. etc..

3) Speaking of conflict resolution... it sucks with dual tuners... so sure having more than 2 tuners will reduce the the number of conflicts, but it does happen. So say currently I am recording show A and B, and then I try to get C, suppose I want A and C and not B, well to do this I have to go back to the To Do list delete B, then go back and try to get C.. seems like a pain.

4) If I have multiple tivos and there is a conflict, why not send it over to the other tivo to record it?

5) Why are podcast protected, if I can just download them from the site, doesn't seem like I should be able to transfer them? Is this a tivo thing or is this a content holder thing, either way it is annoying.

6) This is an odd one, but the Tivo interface to Amazon Unbox blows... this should be revamped... look at oh say... any other box that downloads movies to the living room....

Now that I look at these 2-6 could be done before S4!


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

DrBlove said:


> 3) Speaking of conflict resolution... it sucks with dual tuners... so sure having more than 2 tuners will reduce the the number of conflicts, but it does happen. So say currently I am recording show A and B, and then I try to get C, suppose I want A and C and not B, well to do this I have to go back to the To Do list delete B, then go back and try to get C.. seems like a pain.


If you're new to TiVo, you may not be aware of the following:

You can prioritize your season passes under Find Programs to Record -> Season Passes. The season pass priority list determines what two programs are recorded in the event of a three-way conflict. If three programs conflict, the TiVo will record the first two and look for a repeat showing of the third program.

It is best to stick ABC/CBS/FOX/NBC series at the top of your priority list, because those don't typically repeat. Stick cable programs that repeat at the bottom of your list. That way, your Tivo will record the programs off the local networks, and then automatically grab the program or episode off the cable channel(s) the next time it is shown.


----------



## DrBlove (Aug 9, 2007)

bkdtv said:


> If you're new to TiVo, you may not be aware of the following:
> 
> You can prioritize your season passes under Find Programs to Record -> Season Passes. The season pass priority list determines what two programs are recorded in the event of a three-way conflict. If three programs conflict, the TiVo will record the first two and look for a repeat showing of the third program.
> 
> It is best to stick ABC/CBS/FOX/NBC series at the top of your priority list, because those don't typically repeat. Stick cable programs that repeat at the bottom of your list. That way, your Tivo will record the programs off the local networks, and then automatically grab the program or episode off the cable channel(s) the next time it is shown.


So I pretty much do this, but it is a pain... when I add a new show, I basically spend more time in the Season Pass manager rearranging things, and then of course once something shifts then you have the pause to rearrange it. But more important if you are recording something one off like a movie or something like that... then you have to go through what I was talking about... Way back when my first DVR was from Microsoft  (dual tuner, DirecTv like 6+ years ago) they had a way better conflict resolution then Tivo...


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

DrBlove said:


> But more important if you are recording something one off like a movie or something like that... then you have to go through what I was talking about... Way back when my first DVR was from Microsoft  (dual tuner, DirecTv like 6+ years ago) they had a way better conflict resolution then Tivo...


When you add a single recording, such as a movie, I agree it would be nice if TiVo would ask you which one the programs you wanted to record.

I wouldn't call Microsoft's conflict resolution better, though. With the Microsoft software, it would record the first two programs and then forget about the third if it wasn't showing soon. TiVo continues looking for missed programs for the next 28 days, so it is able to record all three programs in instances where the Microsoft software only got the first two.


----------



## DrBlove (Aug 9, 2007)

bkdtv said:


> When you add a single recording, such as a movie, I agree it would be nice if TiVo would ask you which one the programs you wanted to record.
> 
> I wouldn't call Microsoft's conflict resolution better, though. With the Microsoft software, it would record the first two programs and then forget about the third if it wasn't showing soon. TiVo continues looking for missed programs for the next 28 days, so it is able to record all three programs in instances where the Microsoft software only got the first two.


It would be awesome if the Tivo would take all three programs, and see which of them will be replayed and decide to postpone the one that will show again... that would be nice...


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

DrBlove said:


> It would be awesome if the Tivo would take all three programs, and see which of them will be replayed and decide to postpone the one that will show again... that would be nice...


I agree; I've suggested that several times in the past few years. I don't know what affect that would have on CPU load, however. That might require more processing power than TiVo has available.


----------



## jhimmel (Dec 27, 2002)

DrBlove said:


> 2) Make internet interactions with my Tivo better.


Yes, would love a web server service so that I could access all functions of the machine remotely.


----------



## SpiritualPoet (Jan 14, 2007)

I believe a 3 tuner TiVo would be a delight - being able to record ABC, CBS, NBC national news simultaneously.


----------



## kas25 (Mar 10, 2003)

Here's a simple one. Caller ID. Some may not like it but I would love the option.


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

bkdtv said:


> [*] *Adopt Comcast TiVo guide with inline video window*
> 
> I want in-line video for the guide, not all menus. If a video window is added to the menus, I want the option to disable it for liveTV on recordings in progress. Just display a black window that says "This program is currently recording. Select it from Now Playing."
> 
> ...


I'm with ya. I've ALWAYS *HATED* the TiVo guide. It almost drove me away from TiVo in the beginning until I got used to the other features.


----------



## DrBlove (Aug 9, 2007)

Actually I previously said that it would be great if I had an external drive (DVD/HD-DVD/BluRay/up converting DVD) etc.. But now that I think about it, it would be so much better if I could transfer a "burned" copy of a DVD at my computer and transfer it to my Tivo... That way they can DRM it to all heck (keep the studios happy) and transfer it to my Tivo... I could then access the DVD off my Tivo, one less box, pause where I want to come back to it, etc etc... This would be a great thing to add to the software that I think a lot of people would love it... heck who does not have a DVD player on their computer that could transfer a copy to the Tivo??


----------



## technojunkie (Mar 15, 2000)

So how bout an HDMI input so that you could plug in DTV/Dish receiver or any of the new HD camcorders?


----------



## RichB (Apr 2, 2003)

Adam1115 said:


> I'm with ya. I've ALWAYS *HATED* the TiVo guide. It almost drove me away from TiVo in the beginning until I got used to the other features.


I love the TiVo Guide. It lets me check out what is on by scanning a few channels and see the whole lineup for the evening. Otherwise you have to:

1. Move to the channel.
2. Scroll Right a number of times
3. Scroll back.
etc.

This grid guides suck IMHO. TiVo can do whatever they like with the other style, just leave my two panel guide alone

For the S4, they aught to try making it contemporary with enough hardware to permit fast real time playback, HD movie download. 1080p Playback, perhaps with a decent scaler with 24P support.

The TiVo HD looks like they hired some layout people. The S3 is the height of folly. Cards in the back. Tuners in the front. Tuners wired to the back. Yikes 

- Rich


----------



## nathanziarek (Sep 1, 2006)

This is less for the S4 than a software update:
- MRV transfers are "streamed" so we don't have to deal with no copy flags
- cooperative scheduling between multiple TiVos (no need for 4-tuner Tivo, then, right?)
- ability to tap into a "live" stream, much like the Xbox 360 can do with media center


----------



## TexasGrillChef (Sep 15, 2006)

I just love to see how *"PREDICTIONS"* Thread Quickly turn into *"WISH LIST"* threads!

While MOST predictions are also wish lists, Most wish lists aren't predictions.
LOL 

TGC


----------



## Elementalism (Feb 25, 2008)

hehe will here is a wish.

Ability to play vob files through a network would be nice.


----------



## angel35 (Nov 5, 2004)

I like to see that too


----------



## opus472 (Jul 4, 2007)

lrhorer said:


> They are also aware of the myriad of pitfalls that go with attempting to create a free space indicator on a platform which never has any free space, and on which the meaning of "Free Space" varies widely based upon the user. No matter how they attempted this, more than half of the usewrs would be unhappy with the implementation, unless it's highly configurable.


I've never understood the endless arguments about this feature, which pretty much every other DVR manages to implement. At a minimum, the box should indicate the total amount of space available on the hard drive(s) and the amount (and percentage) of that space currently used by programs on the NP list (excluding, of course, deleted recordings and wishlist).

The key question is how much space you have available before your recorded programs will start to be deleted (or recordings will not be allowed, if everything is marked save until deleted). Particularly if you're going to be away for a time, this is crucial info...


----------



## opus472 (Jul 4, 2007)

How about allowing us to organize the NP screen - should be able to move programs into individually set up and named folders. How do folks deal with dozens or hundreds of recorded programs on those 1-2T drive setups?


----------



## DCIFRTHS (Jan 6, 2000)

RichB said:


> I love the TiVo Guide. It lets me check out what is on by scanning a few channels and see the whole lineup for the evening. Otherwise you have to:... ...
> 
> This grid guides suck IMHO. TiVo can do whatever they like with the other style, just leave my two panel guide alone ...


I never use the grid guide - I hate it. The TiVo Live Guide is awesome.


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

opus472 said:


> How about allowing us to organize the NP screen - should be able to move programs into individually set up and named folders. How do folks deal with dozens or hundreds of recorded programs on those 1-2T drive setups?


I have a 1TB drive with 100+ recordings, but they are all organized into 20-25 folders, thanks to season passes and wishlists.


----------



## opus472 (Jul 4, 2007)

bkdtv said:


> I have a 1TB drive with 100+ recordings, but they are all organized into 20-25 folders, thanks to season passes and wishlists.


What about the folks who have 100+ movies recorded, with no way to organize them except alphabetically or by date? Dunno why we shouldn't have way more flexibility than that...


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

opus472 said:


> What about the folks who have 100+ movies recorded, with no way to organize them except alphabetically or by date? Dunno why we shouldn't have way more flexibility than that...


Right now, you can create wishlists to organize HD movies into all sorts of different categories. But you must setup those groups before you record the movie.

I do agree folder organization would be nice outside of that. But TiVo has to balance functionality with complexity and usability. TiVo doesn't want to incorporate features that would make the DVR seem complicated.

I think ideally, it would be setup as follows: Stickied to the bottom of the Now Playing list would be an entry called "Create folder..." Then, in record options for each recording and season pass, you would have a "Move to folder.." selection with a <- list of created folders ->.


----------



## mp11 (Jan 29, 2008)

SpiritualPoet said:


> I believe a 3 tuner TiVo would be a delight - being able to record ABC, CBS, NBC national news simultaneously.


Why would anyone want to do that?


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

all a lot of neat wishes

one thing- I think this is incorrect:



TexasGrillChef said:


> ...They have an exlusive contract with Amazon Unbox. So maybe hopefully soon Amazon Unbox will start offering HD content. ...TGC


didn't tivo jump up and down and say it was non-exclusive for BOTH sides when it first came out and people accused them of picking sides?

cant find an official link but this blog says as much:
http://www.tivolovers.com/2007/08/09/blockbuster-acquires-movielink/


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

technojunkie said:


> So how bout an HDMI input so that you could plug in DTV/Dish receiver or any of the new HD camcorders?


I don't think so. That would push the cost of the TiVo to something well above $10,000, or possibly well over $50,000. You're asking the box to take an uncompressed digital stream at over 2000 Megabits per second and compress it to something under 25 Megabits per second on the fly. There is a very good reason there is not one single consumer recording device with an HDMI input.


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

lrhorer said:


> I don't think so. That would push the cost of the TiVo to something well above $10,000, or possibly well over $50,000. You're asking the box to take an uncompressed digital stream at over 2000 Megabits per second and compress it to something under 25 Megabits per second on the fly. There is a very good reason there is not one single consumer recording device with an HDMI input.


Let's not exaggerate.

A $500 computer can do it just fine with a $349 HDMI capture card....

$50,000... ROFL....

http://www.videomaker.com/article/13256/


----------



## opus472 (Jul 4, 2007)

bkdtv said:


> I do agree folder organization would be nice outside of that. But TiVo has to balance functionality with complexity and usability. TiVo doesn't want to incorporate features that would make the DVR seem complicated. I think ideally, it would be setup as follows: Stickied to the bottom of the Now Playing list would be an entry called "Create folder..." Then, in record options for each recording and season pass, you would have a "Move to folder.." selection with a <- list of created folders ->.


If they're worried about complexity, leave the folders off the Tivo entirely, and add the functionality to the web site. That way, only the users who understand the options would be affected.

At any rate, with 1-2T of storage becoming more common, it's ridiculous to have no better way of organizing that huge mass of files. Imagine if you couldn't manipulate folders on your PC...


----------



## RichB (Apr 2, 2003)

Wishlist:

- All Black with decent faceplate
- 1Gig Lan
- Streaming support (Not local copy)
- OCAP - No card rentals
- Faster Performance
- High end model
- HD Streaming/Download 1080P/24 support
- Internal Raid Support
- Storage on External NAS
- Streaming from External NAS
- Streaming to "standard" endpoints (MOCA, MCE)

Predicted:

- OCAP (with cable company Port fee)



- Rich


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

OCAP Doesn't mean no cablecard. 

I am not sure of the term though (DCAS?), but I don't think the embedded universal security is not yet a standard TiVo can build for.


----------



## jebbbz (Sep 7, 2007)

DCAS: Downloadable Content Access System (I thnk, unless they've changed the name).

edit: Ooops. Make that Downloadable Conditional Access System.


----------



## AZ_Tivo (Jan 17, 2005)

I would like to see.

1 TB drive
All Black unit 
S3's faceplate
Gigabit ethernet
Glow remote
Integrated Blu-Ray disk player (hi-end model)


----------

